# Broken Hip



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 1, 2020)

For the past three months I went to take care of my grandmother after she broke her hip. I had finished this pine hollow form and left it natural and while I liked it that way I always wondered if I could do something different with it. After being with my grandmother the first two months I was in awe of her courage and determination to make sure she did what she had to do to get back home. What ever the therapists recommended she would take it one step further. During the third month she had made so much progress that I finally found some time to my self. The reason I named it Broken Hip is if it hadn't been for my grandmother I don't know that I would have had the courage to take the risk of putting my carving tools and paints to this form. Her broken hip gave us both courage. While it doesn't look like a hip I can't think of a more appropriate name. It is about 4" in diameter, 3" tall and finished with an archival spray.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11 | Sincere 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 1, 2020)

Very cool looking. Glad your grandmother is doing better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 2, 2020)

I love it and I love the story! So very glad your grandmother is doing much better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 2, 2020)

Great looking piece! Otherworldly. 

You have a real talent with the colors and texturing. 

Good to hear your grandmother is healing and that your shared experience is helping both of you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like it is made of bronze! Very cool effect! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Now that is a cool look. Glad your g-ma is doing better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

That is dang nice David, glad y'all are doing well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 2, 2020)

Very nice Piece. You still at the farm? Buried in snow?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2020)

Beautiful piece, glad you went ahead with it. Best of luck to your grandma, good healing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 2, 2020)

Keep going Damon!!!! And give grandma a hug for me, I sure miss mine!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow, a very inspirational story and piece, that opening looks tiny! what sort of tool did you hollow it with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 2, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice Piece. You still at the farm? Buried in snow?



Mike, I just got back two days ago and am heading back down in a couple days. Had to come check on the house and make sure no one sold my tools and wood 



barry richardson said:


> Wow, a very inspirational story and piece, that opening looks tiny! what sort of tool did you hollow it with?



I used a 3/8" hollowing tool, which doesn't fit in the 1/8" hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I used a 3/8" hollowing tool, which doesn't fit in the 1/8" hole.



Hollowed from the bottom?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 2, 2020)

Very artistic piece and great photography. I really admire the determination of your grandmother. You came from strong stock, Damon. I would suggest "Inspiration" as a good name for your piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 2, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Hollowed from the bottom?



No, not hollowed from the bottom


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> No, not hollowed from the bottom



Well, I have one other guess, but I will just say, however you did it, you did a great job.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 2, 2020)

What's the guess? The walls were 1/8" thin throughout before the piece was carved


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2020)

Well my other guess was that you parted off it off somewhere near the top like you would a box, hollowed both sections off and then covered the joint line with the carving. And after looking at it again, if that isn't it, then my final guess is that you treated that very top detail like a finial and glued that on after you hollowed it out. If neither of those are correct then I guess you are a magician with sorcery powers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2020)

And after rereading that the walls were 1/8 thick before you did the carving...I am going with witchcraft!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 2, 2020)

Actually, you did get it. When forming the outside of the hollow form I parted off some wood at the top. I then drilled a 1/2" hole in the top, hollowed to 1/8", glued the top plug back into place and shaped it. No witchcraft involved, my shop is much too small to have cauldron

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation Damon, I am a very new turner so always like to read the "how" things are done. As my grandfather used to say, there is always more than one way to skin a cat. Never was sure why someone would want to skin a cat, but I understood what he meant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 2, 2020)

Very nice Damon! Good story to it as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 2, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Thanks for the explanation Damon, I am a very new turner so always like to read the "how" things are done. As my grandfather used to say, there is always more than one way to skin a cat. Never was sure why someone would want to skin a cat, but I understood what he meant.


I think the cat being skinned was referring to the act of skinning a bobcat. Maybe @Wildthings can tell us.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2020)

Cased skint, dorsal skint and ventral skint. That's more than one way!!

Cased for the fur industry, ventral for making a rug and dorsal for most lifesize mounts

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 2, 2020)

It’s a beautiful piece with a great backstory! Hope her hip turns out as well as that hollowform!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Mar 4, 2020)

Such an awesome piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2020)

Great piece!
Was trying to figure how you achieved it--great carving too, Really like the texture and coloring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

